# Only I take apart OEM HID mk4 headlights...



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

So I got tired of the pathetic output of the OEM hid lights that I decided to see what could be done to make them better... I didn't want to go to a fully aftermarket HID setup with different housings because I love the factory setup with the ballasts part of the housing.. The lenses are small as hell as to what is out there now. So I may be upgrading the projectors to a 2.5 lens and a different shroud.. The factory shroud is attached with just some melted tabs. Nothing that can't be changed... Tons of pics as of now.. I'm waiting on the retrofit site to find me some upgraded lenses or replacement projectors at this point...










Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## FiveFreshFish (Sep 2, 2002)

Subscribed. 

Any progress?


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7602138-Only-I-take-apart-OEM-HIDs


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

jcstomper said:


> So I may be upgrading the projectors to a 2.5 lens and a different shroud.


Isn't changing just the lens going to make the problem worse?


----------



## jcstomper (Feb 25, 2002)

dennisgli said:


> Isn't changing just the lens going to make the problem worse?


Go read. I replaced the full projector...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloMissLady (Mar 12, 2014)

I have the Mini Gatling Gun shrouds that i don't think I'm going to use for my retrofit. Brand new. Let me know if you want em.

https://www.theretrofitsource.com/c...tling-gun-projector-shrouds.html#.VwvDGDYrK2w


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

Nice headlight porn!


----------

